# Consulta sobre librerias c++



## wanhaven (Nov 1, 2005)

Hola a todos, primero presentarme pues este es mi primer mail. He visto que sois un gran foro y quiero formar parte de él aportando lo que pueda. Mi primer mensaje es porque necesito saber que librerias debo añadir en el builder para poder trabajar con funciones como waveInGetNumDevs y demás. Os agradecería si pudierais echarme un cabo.

Gracias y un saludo,

Aday.


----------



## MaMu (Nov 2, 2005)

Hola, y bienvenido al foro. Con estas 4 






tienes para coddear un buen rato.


----------



## wanhaven (Nov 3, 2005)

Muchas gracias MaMu


----------



## goda (Oct 1, 2006)

parce,  tengo una duda  sobre  el manejo en tiempo real  de video en c, y se que se necesita una libreria pero no se cual, agredeceria una respuesta a esto. gracias


----------

